# Baby RT update (with lots of pics!)



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 23, 2014)

All 6 eggs have hatched in the meantime, and all 6 Russian tortoise babies are doing great! I am keeping 1 of them, and the other 5 all have homes lined up. Yay!





A few days ago I took a bunch of pictures of the babies - it was a little bit like herding kittens, but a few of the pictures turned out well. I thought you might enjoy seeing them.





The babies are between 1.5 and 1.75 inches long, and weigh between 16g and 22g. It's pretty amazing how quickly these wee critters grow!





Look at the nice new growth on #3. She is a tiny bit smaller, but she is active, curious, is eating well and growing well. She got to move into her new permanent home this weekend, with @lynnedit. Yay!





Spunky little #1 (named 'Backwards Z' by my kids) is turning out to be quite the little alpha animal. At the tender age of 1 month, I have already observed her bobbing her head at another baby, and she tried to bite one of the babies that was approaching 'her' food pile. She is super friendly around humans though, so I am confident she will make a wonderful pet for the family that has chosen her!









I really like the coloring of #2 - she has those awesome dark and light stripes. She hatched looking as light as #6, and then parts of her scutes darkened significantly within a few days. It will be interesting to see what she looks like when she is bigger. Her Mama has a sunflower yellow shell, so I am hoping her coloring will be similar.





The above picture shows off her nice even new growth. I love the little black striations that are showing up!





Baby #4 charms with her funky little extra scute on her back. She is curious and eats like a little piggy.









Baby #5 has a really interesting shell pattern as well, with those bright yellow highlights in the dark background. It will be interesting to see what her new growth ends up looking like. Her shell is still a little bit lopsided, since she was rolled diagonally in her egg. This will normalize once she grows a little more.





#5 has this funky little yellow circle on the front of her shell. I am not sure if it will stay, or will go away as she grows, but for now, it is awfully pretty!





Baby #6 was the last one to hatch, but she was also the fattest, largest one. She is on the go non-stop. She climbs higher than the others, runs faster than the others, and is very bold. This silly girl has gotten herself high-centered on a number of items she successfully climbed.












Yep, there goes #6, running away as fast as she can. Silly girl. Doesn't know what's good for her!

The picture below shows the 6 babies soaking together. I've labelled their shells 1-6 so that you can see the differences. Again, they all have the same parents (my female Timmy has been with me for years now)... so the variation of dark, light and designs is rather amazing to me. Yay for genetics!




Ok, and finally, because I'm a big goofball, I took pictures of each of the babies in a spoon. They won't stay small for long, so I wanted a picture of them in comparison to a common household object.




To give you an idea of the size of the babies... here is a spoonful of tortoise!
_
To learn more about how to raise healthy, smooth baby Russian tortoises, please read @Tom's wonderful article on the Tortoise Forum: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/_


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 23, 2014)

Stop it! I'm trying to adopt tortoises, not go out and buy babies!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 23, 2014)

KevinGG said:


> Stop it! I'm trying to adopt tortoises, not go out and buy babies!



 Hey, if you adopt female tortoises... and as long as you have a nice large enclosure and other parameters are good, you can 'make' your own babies!  No buying necessary.


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 23, 2014)

biochemnerd808 said:


> Hey, if you adopt female tortoises... and as long as you have a nice large enclosure and other parameters are good, you can 'make' your own babies!  No buying necessary.



My only enclosure big enough for a breeding group is for box turtles and they'll take a few more years to even be close to breeding. I love my boxie babies though!


And my Russian isn't hibernated.


----------



## lismar79 (Jun 23, 2014)

Omg that spoon pic is cute overload!


----------



## Elohi (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh man, these babies are absolutely gorgeous! It makes me want one awful bad!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 23, 2014)

Katie they all look beautiful!


... a spoonful of tortoise makes the world go round...


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 24, 2014)

so cute!!

Russian tortoises and box turtles are the absolute cutest as babies!


----------



## Carol S (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply adorable. I just love hatchlings.


----------



## yillt (Jun 24, 2014)

Their little skinny legs are so sweet. Ahh maybe to sweet.


----------

